# Avery Johnson fastest coach to 100 wins



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think that deserves an own thread. He needed only 131 games to do it and surpass Red Auerbach and we are not talking about a legendary dynasty here. That's like winning 63 games in the regular season.

:worthy:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hopefully Avery can surpass all of Red Auerbach's achievements.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> Hopefully Avery can surpass all of Red Auerbach's achievements.


Right, one would be impressive enough


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It seems as though records are falling today that should be considered outstanding, but are swallowed up by the noise of today's society. 

There was no hanging in Iraq to steal Auerbach's headlines; but I suppose that the 9 titles helped his stature a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> The Dallas Mavericks went to Denver Sunday night and escaped the wind, snow and ire of the Nuggets for a four-point win for coach Avery Johnson's 100th victory in his first 131 games. That is the best start for a coach in NBA history – getting there four games faster than legendary Red Auerbach.
> 
> What this really means: As if their 12-game winning streak that stretched through November to Dec. 1 wasn't impressive enough, the Mavericks extended their present run to 10 games at the Pepsi Center. More striking is the simple fact they did it with Dirk Nowitzki home and ailing with a sinus infection. Clearly, Josh Howard is working his way back into the dominating impact-style that made him one of the bright young stars last year.
> 
> But at this particular time of the season, this is about Johnson, who has lifted this franchise from having peaked at a tad below the elite level with Don Nelson, and now will be considered challengers to win the NBA title over the next few years at least. Most of the attention has centered on how much Johnson has lifted the defensive intensity. That's part of it. But he's also given them an energy and focus that has put them in a different category. And that brings a word of warning to the rest of the league. From a 1-6 mark to the NBA-best 24-7 they took into Monday's games, they're just getting started.


He's incorrect about the 1-6 start, but I like his breakdown.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

the reason its not being hyped is becuase its not like he started with a craptacular team...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Top 10 unbreakable sports records

I think the biggest reason that records won't fall in the future is that salaries are rising at levels much faster than inflation; it simply isn't necessary for athletes to compete longer than a few years to make a very comfortable living for themselves and their families.

The catagory of "fastest to" will of course be open for competition, but feats like Emmitt's or Rice's yardage would require a genuine love of the game from an extraordinary talent. 

imo


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

1. Cal Ripken's 2,632 consecutive games

Im always so unimpressed by this one...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> 1. Cal Ripken's 2,632 consecutive games
> 
> Im always so unimpressed by this one...


Cosigned. :none:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> the reason its not being hyped is becuase its not like he started with a craptacular team...


When he took over the team from Nellie, I really didn't have much faith in AJ.

Honestly, didn't you feel that Dallas was a major player away from the ship? I know I definitely felt that way. Especially with the departure of Nash, I thought the team needs a superstar, like AI, to contend.

However, AJ completely turned the team around WITHOUT any major moves.... That's a pretty incredible feat!

:cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> When he took over the team from Nellie, I really didn't have much faith in AJ.
> 
> Honestly, didn't you feel that Dallas was a major player away from the ship? I know I definitely felt that way. Especially with the departure of Nash, I thought the team needs a superstar, like AI, to contend.
> 
> ...


Honestly I thought the Mavs were declining after the loss in the playoffs vs. Phoenix. Then Finley signed with the Spurs and there wasn't any significant move in the offseason. Not many fans expected to go the Finals and now it seems that everybody trusts Avery. That is some achievement after such a short time.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Congrats to AJ, glad to see him succeeding. Too bad it's with those damn Mavericks!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

It gets annoying when you guys go on and on about how we need to go after EACH and EVERY major player that becomes available. Btw have yall seen our standing in the league recently? Mike James, Iverson, Artest, and this one made me laugh the most... Bonzi.. 

We never NEEDED any of them. And in most cases arent you GLAD we didnt get any of them?! The Mavs are good enough to win a ship right NOW. The team is rollin right now and gellin nicely. Come playoff time theyll be more than ready. 

Anyways, yea i ranted. But I just like reading how Ed, croco and a few others are always screaming "trade" when we dont even really need to break our balls to get these guys and then didnt think AJ would be any good. Lo and behold an NBA experienced coach that emphasized defense would do well with the Mavs. 

Whatever, its just annoying sometimes.


..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What are you talking about ? :whoknows:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

VeN said:


> It gets annoying when you guys go on and on about how we need to go after EACH and EVERY major player that becomes available. Btw have yall seen our standing in the league recently? Mike James, Iverson, Artest, and this one made me laugh the most... Bonzi..
> 
> We never NEEDED any of them. And in most cases arent you GLAD we didnt get any of them?! The Mavs are good enough to win a ship right NOW. The team is rollin right now and gellin nicely. Come playoff time theyll be more than ready.
> 
> ...


I still would have loved to get Iverson or Artest(depending on what we had to give up)...I dont know who wanted James and Wells though...This team is good enough to win a Chip right now, but its also bad enough to lose 4 straight games against a very mediocre team too...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

...and we can't look at these (other) players and know how they would've performed under Avery's system. Sure, Mike James, Bonzi, Artest, etc. may be flaming out in other locals, but who knows how they would react to winning? and being motivated by Avery and the billionare with the bad haircut? 

I am one who likes change for the sake of change, and I nitpick to the point where I wanted to know what the Big German's value was; but I appreciate what Avery is: he's not Nellie, that man drove me crazy. :krazy:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/6326616#1

8. Item: The Dallas Mavericks went to Denver Sunday night and escaped the wind, snow and ire of the Nuggets for a four-point win for coach Avery Johnson's 100th victory in his first 131 games. That is the best start for a coach in NBA history – getting there four games faster than legendary Red Auerbach.

What this really means: As if their 12-game winning streak that stretched through November to Dec. 1 wasn't impressive enough, the Mavericks extended their present run to 10 games at the Pepsi Center. More striking is the simple fact they did it with Dirk Nowitzki home and ailing with a sinus infection. Clearly, Josh Howard is working his way back into the dominating impact-style that made him one of the bright young stars last year.

But at this particular time of the season, this is about Johnson, who has lifted this franchise from having peaked at a tad below the elite level with Don Nelson, and now will be considered challengers to win the NBA title over the next few years at least. Most of the attention has centered on how much Johnson has lifted the defensive intensity. That's part of it. But he's also given them an energy and focus that has put them in a different category. And that brings a word of warning to the rest of the league. From a 1-6 mark to the NBA-best 24-7 they took into Monday's games, they're just getting started.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> Anyways, yea i ranted. But I just like reading how Ed, croco and a few others are always screaming "trade" when we dont even really need to break our balls to get these guys and then didnt think AJ would be any good. Lo and behold an NBA experienced coach that emphasized defense would do well with the Mavs.


Your rants are always welcome here!

Ahem.... it's our "job" to get you talking! :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

It's amazing to have a collection of players with the same faith in head coach and believe in the "system."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Posts #5 and #17...:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Posts #5 and #17...:lol:


LOL... very nice of you to not rub it in! LOL...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

wow..I didnt even realise I did that!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> wow..I didnt even realise I did that!


it's cool. Your post count did go up by one!

LOL... much like this post I just created. LOL...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Drag gets credit, though.

I failed to post the link, violating rule #5, section C, article 14 of the ICOP (International Code of Posters).

Don't ask me for the link. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Drag gets credit, though.
> 
> I failed to post the link, violating rule #5, section C, article 14 of the ICOP (International Code of Posters).
> 
> Don't ask me for the link. :biggrin:


This means I get to use that "Warning" function on you? :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> This means I get to use that "Warning" function on you? :biggrin:


I still don't know what that is...

[strike]Give me a spanking and let me see how it feels.[/strike].

Never mind. :cheers:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

The Mavs needed a coach like AJ in more ways than one


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats AJ :cheers:


----------

